# Sticky  National Database for lost/found GRs on FB now up and running



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Testing Phase of new Database for lost/found GRs*

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers



Owners of lost Golden Retrievers, Golden Doodles or other Golden mixes are needed to help test a new database-driven site dedicated to reuniting lost dogs with their owners. The site will enable a nationwide search of lost Goldens/Golden mixes using specific search terms and keywords. If you are missing a GR or GR mix, *please contact Devon Thomas Treadwell via the new Lost and Found Golden Retrievers FB page for details on how to get your dog listed in the database during the testing phase. The record will remain live and findable for as long as your dog is missing.*
*
https://www.facebook.com/lostandfoundgoldenretrievers*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Friends of Golden Retrievers on Facebook maintains a list of Found and Lost Goldens-

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers

*ETA: This group is no longer active on FB, the last post was from 2017.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Commenting so I have this for reading later

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up-

I see so many Lost/Found Goldens listed on the Friends of Golden Retrievers FB page posted almost daily-

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers

*ETA: This group is no longer active on FB, last post was from 2017.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*LOST AND FOUND GOLDEN RETRIEVERS on Facebook*

Site is now up and running-

https://www.facebook.com/lostandfoundgoldenretrievers


----------



## DevonTT (Aug 5, 2006)

The database is now live! Please list your lost or found Golden or Golden mix on the database here:


This is the only searchable database dedicated to missing Goldens. By listing your dog on the database, information on your missing dog can be found by anyone on the Web.


Be sure to also Share it on our Facebook page: 

https://www.facebook.com/lostandfoundgoldenretrievers

Social media excels at spreading the word of your missing dog. It's not so good, though, when someone needs to search through past posts. So be sure to list your dog in both places.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I made this thread into a "Sticky" so it will be located at the top of the Lost and Found Section.

Lost and Found Goldens-


: 

https://www.facebook.com/lostandfoundgoldenretrievers

Social media excels at spreading the word of your missing dog. It's not so good, though, when someone needs to search through past posts. So be sure to list your dog in both places.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

DevonTT said:


> The database is now live! Please list your lost or found Golden or Golden mix on the database here:
> 
> 
> This is the only searchable database dedicated to missing Goldens. By listing your dog on the database, information on your missing dog can be found by anyone on the Web.
> ...


*
Members who are on Facebook*- there is also a FB page called *Friends of **Golden Retrievers*. Lost and Found Goldens are posted 

If you could share the Goldens that are Lost or Found in your Area/State, it might help them get reunited with their families. 

*ETA: This group is no longer active, last post was made 2017. 
*
https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers

This Group also has "Liked" and follows this new site and posts lost/found Goldens from it on their site:

https://www.facebook.com/lostandfoundgoldenretrievers


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

DevonTT said:


> The database is now live! Please list your lost or found Golden or Golden mix on the database here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CAROLINA MOM said:


> *
> Members who are on Facebook*- there is also a FB page called *Friends of **Golden Retrievers*. Lost and Found Goldens are posted
> 
> If you could share the Goldens that are Lost or Found in your Area/State, it might help them get reunited with their families.
> ...




*There have been many recent Listings of Lost and Found Goldens on Friends of Golden Retrievers FB page. 

If you are on FB, please check these listings and share the dogs that are either Lost or Found in your area to help get them reunited with their families.*


----------

